# Cats or No Cats



## TW1ST3D_GOAT (Jun 14, 2014)

I have an 05 m6 with jba lt and magnaflow cat-back. Its sounds nice but i want something a little more aggressive sounding. I believe it still has the stock cats. should i go cat-less or get high flow cats? Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The stock, oem catalytic converters for your car are monolithic in design and are not restrictive. Going cat-less is irresponsible/disrespectful to other people who breathe, and pointless. You'd be better off running less or no muffler. The idea that removing the cat or cats to improve performance went out the window about 30 years ago, when monolithic cats were put into use.


----------



## TW1ST3D_GOAT (Jun 14, 2014)

I did not 1 time say anything about performance gain, Im wanting to know how much louder it will be without cats.. I am certainly not a tree hugger and if I was I would be driving a Prius not a 6.0 Liter GTO


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

If you have longtubes, I'd be shocked if your car had stock cats on them.

You either have high-flow cats or no cats at all.

From what I've heard, removing cats adds rasp, not necessarily volume.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

TW1ST3D_GOAT said:


> I am certainly not a tree hugger and if I was I would be driving a Prius not a 6.0 Liter GTO


There is nothing in his post that can be construed as accusing you of being one, but, I digress. Removing the cats don't make it louder or at least it didn't when I had them off of mine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Swap the mufflers for some obnoxious ones like the Loudmouth or Spintech. Magnaflow are some of the quietest


----------



## TW1ST3D_GOAT (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you fellas thats all I wanted to know. After further investigating it does have high flow cats so i guess if i wanted louder i would have to get a different axle-back..


----------



## unionj (Mar 17, 2013)

Spintech all the way.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have longtubes with gutted cats and loudmouth mufflers. It is ridiculously loud. The muffler will get you the noise.


----------

